# SRPCC show



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Schedule for our annual pet cat charity show is now online at South Ribble Pet Cat Club  all non and pet pedigrees welcome, we can have cats exhibition as well and if you cant enter we would be just as grateful for photograph competition entries and rosette sponsorship!!!

Thanks

Carol


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Sadly I'm at a show the week before. 
Good luck anyway


----------

